# Weiterleiten von registrierter Domain auf webSpace



## klara-f (16. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Forum, 

ich habe eine Domain (nur Domain) registriert bei einem Anbieter A (z. B. mydomain.de) und webSpace bei einem Anbieter B (nur Host mit unhandlichem Domainnamen z. B. myxzjdjhhgl.de). 
Ich hätte gerne, dass man immer über mydomain.de die Website bei B erreicht und auch n u r noch der Name mydomain.de im Browser auftaucht. 

Was ich bisher getan habe: 


Bei Anbieter B die Domains verknüpft und A, AAAA und MX-Records erhalten. Sollte soweit passen denke ich
Bei Anbieter A alle alten A, AAAA und MX-Records gelöscht und die neuen von B eingetragen.
Bei A gibs noch die Möglichkeit die Domain selbst  mit einer Weiterleitung zu versehen. Da hat man die Alternativen:
"/" sofern man auf den webSpace bei Anbieter A weiterleitet also ins html-Verzeichnis (was für mich ja nicht zutrifft, denn ich habe ja keinen webSpace dort)
"extern mit http". Was ich hier nun getan habe ist folgendes ausprobiert:
Eintrag von http://myxzjdjhhgl.de eingetragen --> komme zwar auf meinem webspace und der Seite bei B an, sehe im Browser aber nur die kryptische Adresse
Eintrag von MyDomain --> erhalte im Browser permanent die Fehlermeldung, dass "Die aufgerufene Website leitet die Anfrage so um, dass sie nie beendet werden kann."
 
 
Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich ändern muss, damit es so läuft, wie ich gerne hätte: man sieht immer die Domain mysite.de im Browser?

Viele Grüße
Klara!


----------



## nowayback (16. Aug. 2014)

So wie ich das sehe, hast du da etwas falsch verstanden.

Du musst die Domain bei Anbieter B anlegen, d.h. der Anbieter muss deinen vhost erweitern bzw. einen anlegen für diese Domain. Bei Anbieter A, wo du deine Domain hast, musst du die DNS Einträge machen, also A Record mit IP von Anbieter B, AAAA Record mit Ipv6 von Anbieter B, MX Record mit IP vom Mailserver von Anbieter B. Danach müsste alles passen und du musst nichts weiter anlegen wie weiterleitung etc...


----------



## robotto7831a (16. Aug. 2014)

So wie nowayback es beschrieben hat wäre es richtig. 

Ich vermute mal das klara-f die Webseite bei einem kostenlosen Webspaceanbieter liegen hat und der nur eine Domain xhgst.meinkostenloserprovider.de anbietet. 

Das im Browser die Domain von A stehen bleibt geht nur, wenn A eine entsprechende Funktion anbietet. So wie Du die Optionen hier postet, sieht es nicht so aus. 

Du hast jetzt vier Optionen.
1. Nach der Eingabe der "echten" Domain landet der User auf einer anderen Adresse im Browser.
2. Bei deinem kostenlosen Anbieter erkundigen ob er externe Domains gegen ein Entgelt einbindet.
3. Bei Anbieter A Webspace kaufen. 
4. Die Domain und den Webspace bei einem vernünftigen Anbieter hosten.


----------



## nowayback (16. Aug. 2014)

> Ich vermute mal das klara-f die Webseite bei einem kostenlosen Webspaceanbieter liegen hat und der nur eine Domain xhgst.meinkostenloserprovider.de anbietet.


Vermutet habe ich das auch, deshalb ja mein Satz


> Du musst die Domain bei Anbieter B anlegen, d.h. der Anbieter muss deinen vhost erweitern bzw. einen anlegen für diese Domain.


Aber es ist halt nicht rauszulesen. Normalerweise holt man sich Domains bei anderen Anbietern nur wenn man nen eigenen Server/V-Server/Managed-Server betreibt, denn kein Anbieter stellt seine Ressourcen gratis zur Verfügung, sonst könnte ja jeder irgendwo Webspace für nen Euro mieten und seine Domains extern im 100er Pack kaufen und auf den Webspace weiterleiten...


----------

